# Redland Orchid Fest



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Anyone planning on attending this event? Redland International Orchid Festival There are about 60 orchid venders going to be there. It is May 15-17th. 
Dave


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm there every year. Definitely a great place to find some interesting plants for the vivarium (and the house, the garden, the greenhouse...)


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Turns out I can't make it this year. The PRNs at the hospital were busy that weekend so I couldn't get people to cover for me. I was really looking forward to going. I get some of my orchids from Andy's and Oakhill and they were going to be there. Also wanted to see what Ecuagenera had to offer. Oh well I guess next year. 
Dave


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Dang! Thats like 4hrs from me. Hmmm.....


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Frogtofall said:


> Dang! Thats like 4hrs from me. Hmmm.....



Antone indoor plumbing is like 4 hours from you...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> Antone indoor plumbing is like 4 hours from you...


Heh. So is my damn mailbox.


----------

